# Msi Mpower - Windowsstart = keine Maus und Tastatur.:(



## Murdoch (1. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute, 

Sowas hatte ich auch noch nicht. :mad:

Gerade das neue board eingebaut, Bios eingestellt (mit Maus und Tastatur) und sobald sich der Windowsboot Richtung anmeldescreen nähert, gehen bei meiner Maus die Lampen aus und das wars dann. Nix geht mehr. Weder Maus noch Tastatur. 

Habt ihr ne idee was ich machen kann?


----------



## Argonaut (1. Februar 2013)

hast Du die Maus und Tastatur bei USB 3,0 dran? Dann spiel einfach den Treiber drauf


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Jo, die USB-POrts sind teilweise Zusatz-Ports, die erst funktionieren, wenn man Treiber installiert hat. Oder ging die Maus/Tastatur zb im BIOS?


Ich würd aber windows auch vorsichtshalber nach jedem Boardwechsel neu drauf machen. Auch wenn es mit nem "alten" windows scheinbar problemlos geht, ist es oft nicht optimal.


----------



## Spookryder (1. Februar 2013)

evtl. die Usb ports im Bios aktivieren, hatte das auch gehabt im Bios ging Maus und tastatur aber beim hochfahren um sich in windows anmelden dann nicht mehr


----------



## Murdoch (1. Februar 2013)

Argonaut schrieb:


> hast Du die Maus und Tastatur bei USB 3,0 dran? Dann spiel einfach den Treiber drauf



Schon mal versucht einen Treiber ohne Maus und Tastatur rauf zu spielen ? Mal im Ernst. Ich habe natürlich alle USB Ports probiert und vorher an die beiden 2.0er gehangen wo Maus und Tastatur auch hin gehören. Sobald Windows startet ist alles USB tot! alle USB? Nein... zum Glück habe ich gemerkt dass die Gehäuse USB gehen. WTF?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, die USB-POrts sind teilweise Zusatz-Ports,  die erst funktionieren, wenn man Treiber installiert hat. Oder ging die  Maus/Tastatur zb im BIOS?
> Ich würd aber windows auch vorsichtshalber nach jedem Boardwechsel neu  drauf machen. Auch wenn es mit nem "alten" windows scheinbar problemlos  geht, ist es oft nicht optimal.


Wie schon oben steht ging kein USB Port. Beim Gigabyte und bei allen anderen Bords die ich bislang hatte gingen die 2.0er problemlos. Ich habe bei AMazon in einer Rezi gelesen, dass jemand das Gleiche Problem hatte. 



Spookryder schrieb:


> evtl. die Usb ports im Bios aktivieren, hatte  das auch gehabt im Bios ging Maus und tastatur aber beim hochfahren um  sich in windows anmelden dann nicht mehr


Ist alles aktiviert und soweit ich gesehen habe ist eine Deaktivierung der 2.0er POrts nicht möglich. 


Also ich hatte mich wohl zu sehr auf das Bord gefreut. Bislang bin ich echt bedient. Jetzt laufen Maus und Tastatur an den Gehäuseports, die anderen USP Ports sind aber alle tot. Die mitgelieferte Software ist schrott... das CD Menü ist nur für die ersten 4 Punkte nutzbar.. der Rest ist verdeckt. Sieht aus wie noch aus Win 3.11 Zeiten. Selber die Treiber auswählen hat anscheinend auch nicht funktioniert... da ich immer noch 7 unbekannte Geräte drin habe... also das konnte sogar Gigabyte besser.

Ich suche mir die Treiber jetzt erstmal von der MSI Seite zusammen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Das kann halt damit zu tun haben, dass Dein windows nicht neu installiert ist. Im BIOS scheint es ja zu gehen? Boote doch mal mit ner Linux-CD.


----------



## Murdoch (1. Februar 2013)

Ist der gleiche Chipsatz wie vorher. Nur USB ist komplett tot und da ich bereits im Netz davon gelesen habe vermute ich mal leise dass dies nicht das ursächliche Problem ist. Der hat sogar die gleichen USB Controller wenn ich das richtig überblicke. 

Selbst wenn Windows nicht die richtigen Treiber oder oder oder hätte dürfte die Stromzufur nicht gekappt werden. Die Ports sind komplett tot sobald Windows lädt. O_o

Die Treiber die ich alle runtergeladen habe von MSI waren schon drauf und/oder bereits neuer als die es bei MSI gab. 

Na toll...

Update:
Habs hinbekommen. Seltsamerweise hat sich Windows die "Updates" für die Treiber nicht selber gezogen. Ich musste bei jedem "unbekannten Gerät" auf Treiber suchen gehen. Habe ihn dann ab C: inkl. Unterordnern suchen lassen und dann gings ab. Treiber alle drin und meine Maus fing auch wieder an zu leuchten. 

Vermutlich habt ihr Recht und mein Windows ist langsam zu sehr zerhackt nach dem 5 Mainbordwechsel


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Also, ICH installier auch ohne Boardwechsel immer midn 1x im Jahr neu, das bewirkt oft Wunder


----------



## infantri (3. Februar 2013)

Versuch es zur not erstmal falls vorhanden mit ps2 zumindest mit der maus und schaubim gerätemanager ob das system etwas an meckert,ist dies nicht der fall resette das bios oder starte im abgesichertem modus das hilft oft. 
Ps: hast du mal versucht wärend des laufenden systems andere perepherie anzuschließen? Es wird sich warscheinlich um einen kleinen fehler handeln auf dem man wohl schwer kommen wird weils einfach zu einfach wäre hihi aber wir finden ihn. 

Mfg


----------



## Murdoch (3. Februar 2013)

infantri schrieb:


> Versuch es zur not erstmal falls vorhanden mit ps2 zumindest mit der maus und schaubim gerätemanager ob das system etwas an meckert,ist dies nicht der fall resette das bios oder starte im abgesichertem modus das hilft oft.
> Ps: hast du mal versucht wärend des laufenden systems andere perepherie anzuschließen? Es wird sich warscheinlich um einen kleinen fehler handeln auf dem man wohl schwer kommen wird weils einfach zu einfach wäre hihi aber wir finden ihn.
> 
> Mfg


 
Danke für deine Hilfe, aber der Fehler ist schon gefunden. Siehe ein paar posts weiter oben. Die Treiber haben sich nicht in Win installiert.


----------



## gmollygreen (6. Februar 2013)

Auch ich habe ein **REFRESH** gemacht. Recover von der CD gestartet, Option gewählt, welche alle **Eigenen Dokumente** schützt und laufen lassen.
Nach diesem RECOVER gibt es anschließend einen **windows.old**- Verzeichnis. Meine **USER** Dateien waren alle vorhanden. Diese verblieben an dem ursprünglichen Ort. Die Einstellungen zu den Programmen (z.B. Firefox/Thuinderbird) lagen unter windows.old.
Alle bis dahin durchgeführten Installationejn waren futsch, dafür gibt es nach dem RECOVER auch eine Liste auf demn DESKTOP, der die Programme angibt, welche nun nicht mehr aktiv sind.
Dieser Vorgang (DVD einlesen -kopieren - booten) dauerte ca. 40 Minuten.
Ich habe daher erst einmal das automatische installieren der UPDATES deaktiviert und warte mal 2 Wochen. Ein Anruf gestern Abend bei MEDION ergab, ich sei der siebente Anrufer mit diesem Problem. Es helfe nur eine NEUINSTALLATION. Eine Empfehlung für das "kleine" Recover gab er mir nicht.
Nach dem Neustart gab es jedoch weitere Probleme. Das Display zeigt kurz MEDION und schon geht der PC aus. Wenn ich ihn wieder einschalte, geht nach dem Erscheinen von MEDION wieder der PC aus. Auch ein Festhalten der Powertaste brachte keinen Erfolg.
Ich habe dann den PC eingeschaltet und die **F11** Taste gehalten. Danach habe ich Reboot gewählt und der PC läuft wieder. Warum der Rechner nicht starten wollte, keine Ahnung, ich lasse lege PC die nächsten Tage einfach auch nur mit der Softtaste "**schlafen**".

Anmerkung: Ich haber KASPERKY und OFFICE entfernt. Thunderbird und Firefox installiert


----------

